# Mirror PC screen on Android



## Bomby569 (Jun 15, 2022)

I was looking for a way to mirror my PC screen on an Android phone, but i don't want a usb or wifi connection, i need a internet connection.
I don't even need to interact with the PC screen i just need to look at it, i have an app running i cannot have on android.

Any ideas? all the solutions to this problem seem to be for wifi or usb.

nevermind solved.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> but i don't want a usb or wifi connection, i need a internet connection.


This part is confusing, you want to install a network cable to the phone then?

I see it is solved now, I missed that bit. What did you end up using, remote desktop?


----------



## Bomby569 (Jun 15, 2022)

sneekypeet said:


> This part is confusing, you want to install a network cable to the phone then?
> 
> I see it is solved now, I missed that bit. What did you end up using, remote desktop?



no, i wanted to check my pc screen on the phone, outside of the house, via internet. No wifi, no cables. 4G

I used teamviewer


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2022)

There is Google remote desktop as well.


----------

